# ESD (enlightenment sound daemon, aka esound) + 2.6.1?

## MADcow

yeah. ESD segfaults whenever i try to start it. i'm using ALSA now, although i used OSS in 2.4+esd, which was fine. OSS is now depreciated. ALSA is running fine (i can hear stuff in XMMS with the ALSA plugin), but ESD segfaults when i try to start it.

esd

Segmentation fault

yeah. please help?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ectospasm

Have you tried rebuilding esound while booted into the 2.6.1 kernel?  That might fix the problem...

----------

## MADcow

yeah, i have.

----------

## MADcow

ahh. esd just doesn't play nicely with ALSA. you have to put -alsa and oss in your use flags, and add oss emulation to the kernel.

too bad.

----------

## ectospasm

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> ahh. esd just doesn't play nicely with ALSA. you have to put -alsa and oss in your use flags, and add oss emulation to the kernel.
> 
> too bad.

 

I haven't had any problems running esound with ALSA--I've got "alsa" in my use flags and it works fine....

----------

## MADcow

but do you have -oss in your use flags? that's what kills it for me

----------

## ectospasm

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> but do you have -oss in your use flags? that's what kills it for me

 

Actually, I don't have -oss in my use flags.  And I don't include OSS in my kernel, though I *do* have the OSS API emulation turned on, with everything below that enabled.  Maybe that's why it works for me?

----------

## MADcow

but i did have OSS emulation in the kernel, and still do.

esd just hates me. anyway, it's alright i guess. although it would probably be better if it could communicate directly with ALSA and not have to go through the OSS emu...

----------

## papabean

I had the exact same problem.  It's because the version of ALSA I had compiled with my kernel was 1.0.1 and the API changed from the older versions of ALSA.

Thanks to this fantastic thread, I got dmix working with alsa, but esound (with or without dmix) was a no-go.  

I discovered a patch from PLDLinux that patches esound to use the latest API, so I modified the current esound ebuild to patch the source and it works like a charm. 

I don't know that this will work for everyone, but I've made the ebuild available: esound-0.2.32-r1.ebuild.tbz2

Unpack it into /usr/local/portage and re-emerge esound.  

I doubt this will fix every case, but for those with 2.6.1 kernels that utilize the post-1.0 ALSA drivers, this should do the trick.

----------

## jcc

thanks :)

----------

## c0bblers

That new ebuild works great for me...esound's been annoying me of a while now but that's fixed it up fine.  Might want to pass that on to a dev or something.

Cheers,

James

----------

## gleno

 *papabean wrote:*   

> I had the exact same problem.  It's because the version of ALSA I had compiled with my kernel was 1.0.1 and the API changed from the older versions of ALSA.
> 
> Thanks to this fantastic thread, I got dmix working with alsa, but esound (with or without dmix) was a no-go.  
> 
> I discovered a patch from PLDLinux that patches esound to use the latest API, so I modified the current esound ebuild to patch the source and it works like a charm. 
> ...

 

I also made the move to the 2.6.1 and then 2.6.2 and the ebuild you have provided has done the trick for me as well. It works for both kernels in both cases. N.B. using Alsa 1.0.1!

REALLY appreciate the effort.  :Smile: 

----------

